# Forum > MMO > Tree of Savior Exploits|Hacks >  Paying money for a automatic channel changer

## sh00k

Paying $10 for anyone who can make me a script/macro to change channels. Just have it go down the list each key press of all available channels then back to the top. 

Also have more ideas for other utilities scripts if there are interested programmers playing this game.

----------

